# How does one change their username?



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

I've seen it happen, I think... 


or at least ejaculadhesive turned into FortePenance.


What do I have to do?


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2008)

PM me with the new name.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 24, 2008)

Shit, I forgot that ejaculahdesive was fortepenace


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

I used to be rg7420user.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

I still call him snuggly-boo-bear though.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> I still call him snuggly-boo-bear though.



Who do you call that?


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 27, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> or at least ejaculadhesive turned into FortePenance.



 Hehe, yep, Chris is cool beans like that. Another forum I go to, you have to pay 10 bucks just for a name change. 

Quite a few folks have done it. Stitch removed those 3 numbers at the end of his name and I think Metal Ken used to be Hatebreeder or something.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to be xtranscendedx then .jason. now just Jason 

ALOT of ppl changed there name.


----------

